# Moving to cyprus



## Lesley Ann Riley (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and have never used on before!! I am thinking of selling up in the uk and moving to Cyprus ... I have a hair and beauty salon and was hoping that I could set up business there? I have herd that there are 11,000 weddings held each year there so I'm sure I could make a good go of it. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on where a good place would be to open a salon and also set up home? Many thanks
Lesley x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know about other areas but in Paphos there are many, many hairdressers/salons from high priced ones to mobile hairdressers to those who do it from their home in addition to wedding companies that refer customers to their own people. Hotels of course have salons in them too. I think it would be a hard business to crack here. There have been several other ladies that have posted a very similar thread. Maybe one will pop on and let us know if they ever did it or not and what the result was.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Cleo, it will be hard business to get into as there are already a lot of people doing it.
Most of the good hotels have wedding planners who will organise everything for the big day including the hairdressers etc. As Cleo says, many ladies have broached the subject of opening hair salons here but not one has come back and said they have succeeded in doing so. 
It would be interesting to know if any have.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd agree with the other responders. Last year I was involved with some research into the salon industry in Cyprus. There are literally thousands of them, far more than the market can bear. It is one of the toughest sectors to break into and depending on location can be extremely tough (even to the point of turf wars in Nicosia with a grenade being lobbed into a new set up, presumably by a rival interest). To be in a good location is key and that costs money - most salons barely make a living (for me that was the most surprising finding of the research) - probably only about 15% of salons are moderately successful and of the remainder, many close down after only a year or so of operation.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I subscribe to a web site that offers bargain deals on a daily basis. At least 50% of these are half price offers related to hairdressing. This has always suggested to me that hairdressers are struggling for business which is in line with the above comments.

Pete


----------



## mojca (Nov 2, 2012)

hi, i am also new to this and i wanted to ask if someone knows how is the situation for chef jobs in paphos area? my husband and me and two kids are thinking of moving there..

thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mojca said:


> hi, i am also new to this and i wanted to ask if someone knows how is the situation for chef jobs in paphos area? my husband and me and two kids are thinking of moving there..
> 
> thanks


Think again.

If you check many recent posts you will see this is a place to retire to and not to bring children unless you can afford to pay for schooling in a situation where jobs are difficult to find and overall living costs are about the same as the UK.

Restaurants, Taverna and Pubs are closing and opening all the time as the capacity exceeds the customer base. I would imagine there is an excess of chefs available and pay is probably poor.

Probably not the answer you wanted but........

Pete


----------



## Lesley Ann Riley (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys , thanks for the replies, hmmmm it does sound a little scary , I would be semi retired , just a thort , maybe I need to spend more holidays there before I make final decision..... Can anyone tell me about the mandria area plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Mandria isn't far from the airport but it seems to have turned from a sleepy village into a suburb of the UK over the past five years or so which isn't for everyone.

Decide of what type of lifestyle you would like then hunt out those places during an extended holiday, then rent for a year so you don't burn your bridges.


----------

